# MC1 Form - Public Servant



## Sapele66 (14 Dec 2010)

Hello,


  I’m a permanent salaried employee with Dublin City Council and have for the second time been asked to forward an MC1 form for a period of illness ( 5 days) which was months ago , along with ‘any cheques I’ve received from the Social Welfare’ plus  a letter from the Dep. Of Social Welfare stating that I am not entitled to benefit.



  The last time this happened I began to follow it up, but, as it became more difficult and the explanation as to why  all of a sudden( after 3 and a half years working there) I had to do it was not clear, I gave up and haven’t heard anything since then. 
  Can Anyone explain to me what the story is here, if its just a mistake, and why it seems to be applied some times and not others?


  Any info appreciated , Cheers


----------



## ajapale (14 Dec 2010)

See MC1 Form -LA  Public Servant


----------

